# Which output is best viewed on HDTV...



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

1 - Component; or
2 - S-Video

I have a DVD player which has a component output and I currently am using the S-Video. To switch to component would require a lot of "rearranging" in my A/V closet and before I make the lead I was wondering if anyone had any comments regarding the better of the above two choices.

The signal will be going into a high-end HD plasma panel which has good electronics.

For purposes here:
COMPONENT VIDEO OUT (Y, Pb/Cb, Pr/Cr): Photo jack/Y: 1.0 Vp-p/Pb/Cb, Pr/Cr: 0.648 Vp-p/75 ohms.

S VIDEO OUTPUT 1/2: 4-pin mini DIN/Y: 1.0 Vp-p/C: 0.286 Vp-p /75 ohms.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Component would give you the "best" picture from a SD source, followed by S-Video, then composite, lastly RF.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Component would give you the "best" picture from a SD source, followed by S-Video, then composite, lastly RF.


Don't forget to run an additional cable for audio if you use component cable.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Component would give you the "best" picture from a SD source, followed by S-Video, then composite, lastly RF.


Yep.. what he said. HDMI, Component, S-video, Composite and RF... in that order from best video to worst.


----------



## northrk (Sep 13, 2007)

Once you go component, dont forget to set your DVD player to output 480p or progressive. If it is an upscaling DVD consult your manual. Also set it to 16:9 tv.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's the biggest benefit to going component over S-Video or Composite:

Component can output "anamorphic"=encoded DVDs in widescreen, just like an HD device can, so widescreen DVDs that are properly encoded will fill the screen better and be higher resolution than if you used S-Video and then had to zoom the picture with your TV.

Component can also display with progressive scan, which means the DVD player can de-interlace internally, which sometimes gives you a better picture, depending on the quality of the deinterlacer in the TV vs. the DVD player.


----------

